# Do you colour your hair?



## HairEgo (Jun 6, 2009)

As a stylist, for every 100 clients, I might have 2 that dont get some sort of chemical service done (highlights, low-lights, full colour, clear glaze etc..). I'm a colour junkie myself - I like to take risks and try new things. So my question for you is.....do you colour and if so, how often?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been colouring my hair for at least 30 years. I've been every colour under the sun. Currently, I'm a light to medium brown. My hair grows 1/2 inch per month so I have to colour every 4 weeks or sooner.


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 6, 2009)

I never get the chance to see roots...thats how often I colour!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 6, 2009)

I put I used to color but I don't anymore. But I think I'm going to start doing clear glazes because my hair seems to be losing shine as it gets thicker and longer. IDK why though. But I don't color to get a different color anymore. I'm in love with my natural black.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

yes, I have/do colour! I thought it'd be fun to see all the shades I've been (I'm not very adventurous, so there aren't many




)

At the moment I'm dark brown with blonde streaks. I don't like it because I prefer more 'natural' looks - I think I'd prefer if it was pale brown with blonde streaks - it would look more natural. That being said, i know when I get my hair dyed plain brunette again, I'm going to miss being a little bit blonde!






I've been fairly natural brown:






I've been really dark brown, almost black, and that was fun for a while - especially as it was winter and my skin was really pale, which made me look rather dita von tease esque, but as it got warmer, the dark hair made my skin look almost yellow and sickly.






I got this copper colour to get the dark brown out:






this is my natural colour:






and dark, but not as dark as the other pic:






You can see the yellowness in this pic - I really quite like the style though! what do you guys think I should get down for my trip? bear in mind that it will be summer in Italy, so it should probably be a lighter shade, even though the dark is quite nice


----------



## Ozee (Jun 6, 2009)

woo i like the last colour best Rosie.

I used to be in salon every few weeks getting touch up, but now im lucky if i buy a supermarket home dye packet every 9months lol..


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 6, 2009)

Rosie i LOVE the last style quite like the colour....a rich chocolate brown would look fab!


----------



## esha (Jun 6, 2009)

Used to for like a year but don't anymore. I find it too money consuming for me lol. I guess I probably won't until I get those greys coming in.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 6, 2009)

I used to but I dont anymore. No particular reason, my hair really has no need for artificial coloring I guess?


----------



## Karren (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah!! Every month.. Do it myself.. Loreal Preference.. 6A or 7A..


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the last one Rosie!

Nope, I have never had anything done to my hair other than cutting it. I'm scared as soon as I dye it something will go wrong or I just won't love it. It's naturally bleached by the sun so the whole first foot of my hair is a rich dark chocolate brown (despite it looking black in my pictures, that's crappy lighting) and the other further two feet that have been around longer or a lighter version of it. It's especially obvious when I put my hair up and you have the longer hair up against the newer hair lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't colored my hair in about 2 years.

I just got bangs (fringe), though...and that's making my hair look a little darker than it was. Which I wasn't expecting, but I kind of like. lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been doing it since I was 12 but I dont anymore. Not for any particular reason.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 6, 2009)

I've never colored my hair. No particular reason, but for starters i quite like my natural chestnut brown, during summer it takes gold and reddish highlights, which i accentuate by using henna shampoos.

I think i would like something really temporary i could wear every other day as my mood desires, and in the past i was using a red hair mascara. I really loved the highlights but it was a pain to manage.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 6, 2009)

I color the roots of my hair every 2 months or so, blond.

My own color is dark blond and it's getting darker. So I need to keep doing my roots as long as I have the blond color which I like.

I have always been blond but I have had my hair darker too, sort of dark brown/black, 7 years ago that was.

Maybe I will go back to dark again but for now I am attached to my blond hair





I just don't dare to go dark I think.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 7, 2009)

I change my hair color all the time, I just dyed it dark 3 weeks ago and I'm already sick of it.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

I color my hair all the time. I even bleach my hair by myself.

I color my hair at least once a moth (haha i'm terrible..)


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 7, 2009)

Rosie&gt; I love the last picture, the haircut looks so good. And I also love that dark color.

Here's a picture of me from about 6 years ago (omg time does go fast



)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 7, 2009)

I love colouring my hair!

I've been auburn, red, black, chocolate brown...

I'm currently a light-ish brown but I'm growing it out.

Then next month I'm getting a pixie crop and going red again!

=]


----------



## bittersweetie79 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been blond, red and black.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2009)

i have abeen almost every color under the sun, natural and un-natural (except black)

however i no longer dye my hair or any color treatments. it took me a long time to like my hair color, so now that i have it back i dont plan on dyeing it till i start to go grey, or if it gets dull and gross


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup I sure do, religiously every 4-6 weeks. I'm blondie at the moment, I'm in the platinum colour range, so it needs to be done quite reguarly. Apart from blonde, I'ver been a red head, light browns, medium browns, dark browns, I've even done black!

This is my current colour, I took this the day I had it done, it looks quite a bit blonder because of the lighting, but that's the blonde I have, and this is a photo taking from the other day as you can see, a wee bit of regrowth there! (Ignore my blocked out face, I was having such an ugly day lol)












I love being blonde, but sometimes I am tempted to go dark again, either a chocolate brown, or somehing similar to this colour I had awhile ago.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to say Bec I really love the color of your hair on the last photo. It's my favorite for you


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 8, 2009)

Bec, I think all colors of hair are pretty on you, you have a color skin that looks good with any color. I love the dark btw.

Does anyone know how it is when you use a washable dark coloring on blond hair?


----------



## SalescoopKat (Jun 9, 2009)

I've gotten natural highlights a few times..and they've grown out nicely each time. I do them just for fun and because I think they look great. I am hesitant to do any other type of coloring though, because I would hate to have to go into the salon every 6 weeks to get roots taken care of. Natural highlights are definitely the way to go!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

I never dye my hair. I love the natural color thats coming out... it's sort of light brown and dark blonde... and dark brown inside... it's all mixed.

I did blonde highlights 3 years ago and I hated it. Theres still a little bit of it left on the very tips of my hair... it's finally almost all grown out... I'm so glad.

I dyed the inside of it bright red a few times a couple years ago too. I really liked it but it was just a wash out colour and it was a pain in the @$$ to do at home so I'm not really dying to do it again.

So as far as I know I do not want to lose my natural color and I steer clear of hair dye. My hair is naturally very curly as well... so it's hard enough to keep it healthy and glowing without adding any extra chemicals and damage etc.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Jan 10, 2010)

I color my hair every two to three months, depending on how fast it fades. I'm currently a honey blonde with highlights, but I've been different shades of black, red, and brown.


----------



## Aelle (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to dye my hair all the time. Usually unnatural colors-- my first dye job was blue, when I was fourteen. But I had to stop because I was doing some serious damage to my hair because of all the bleach. I kind of miss it, though...I got a lot of complements on my hair.

Here's a couple of pictures:





First dye job at 14.





I was 16 in this picture, I think. I intentionally left some of my natural color in this one, I dunno, I was trying to mimic a tree or something lol.





17, please excuse my awkward growing out phase, lol. Despite the weirdness of my haircut this was actually one of my favorite colors...I managed to get a lot of different shades of pink in my hair so it looked like highlights instead of a flat pink.

I've also had purple, orange, yellow, black, fire-engine red, a sort of wine-colored burgundy, and light blue. The light blue didn't turn out so great though, even bleach didn't lighten my hair up enough to take that color well.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 27, 2010)

i get mine done from a stylist about every 3-6 months.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been dying my hair for about 15 years. I've stuck to the brown shades.. anywhere from brownish-plum, brown-red, dark brown, golden brown. My natural color is medium to dark brown.

The main reason I dye my hair now is the dreaded greys popping up here and there. Every 7 weeks my roots are touched up at the salon. My hair now is close to my natural color.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes. My natural hair was very light blonde but my skin tones are so dark it just looked ridiculous. I started dying it dark brown when I moved out here in southern cali. I fit in much better this way.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 28, 2010)

Been doing mine for 10 years now. Mainly blacks, purples and reds, but have also had pale pink, turquoise and peroxide blonde.

It's a sort of dark purplish brown at the moment, it was meant to go reddish purple but hasn't gone right for some reason. So next time I'll be going for vibrant red instead, but because my hair's very short, and I'm trying to grow it long again, I won't be cutting the purple out for some time...but hey, maybe dark purple hair with vibrant red roots will look cool





At the moment, I'm doing my roots every 4 weeks, but when my hair was long I was only doing it every 2 or 3 months...it might end up that way again once it's grown longer; given that I cut it all off because of damage, I want to try and be more careful in future


----------



## itsgena (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been getting my color colored...highlighted...'sun-ined' since I was 7! Maybe that is why I already spotted around 4 gray hairs over the years...I'm 19 by the way! My natural color is a grayish medium to dark ash brown, very very ashy! My skin tone is very very light so I love to color my hair lighter colors. About a year ago I've colored over my blonde highlights a dark brown color and I've impatiently waited over a year for the entire color to grow out so I can lighten my hair to a blonde color




I've never been a complete blonde before, but I've been dying to try.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Apr 27, 2010)

I've had my hair dyed at the salon for about the last 12 yrs, but these days, I NEED to dye due to gray hairs at the hairline. I only go to the salon every 3-4 mos, but my gray hair appears a lot sooner than that, but I don't like spending $100 &amp; spend 4-5 hrs in the salon every 4-6 wks. So I need to find a good ammonia free haircolor that I can do at home.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ZsaZsa (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes I dye my hair alot. I have had Blonde, red, brown, black. My natural hair color is dark brown almost black but in the sun it would look a dark red. I just dyed my hair like a brown black, I miss having my natural hair.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

I used to color my hair. But after the color starts to fade it looks really bad. I hate the roots, blonde is not my thing and Lighter brown is just so.. ehh..

I've grown to LOVE My dark brown hair. I love it, it's wonderful, it looks good and I don't want to change it to anything else.

If only we would be happy with what we have, but then hair stylist would be out of jobs! so nevermind!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (May 1, 2010)

I was born with platinum blonde hair, it turned darker as I got older. In college I dyed it myself b/c I didnt want it brown. It looked fine for a few years, then it turned brassy. Now I leave it brown but get blonde highlights, the subtle kind not the chunky kind. I am 32 but I am turning really gray, have been for years but now it is getting bad, I am going to dye it light brown I think, I am so pale that dark brown would look awful.(My hair has turned dark brown (not the gray parts, lol) and it looks bad.


----------



## talyorross (May 6, 2010)

My hair is dark brown/ashy black? I've never dyed it, I think about it sometimes and then I change my mind.


----------



## jess!:) (May 7, 2010)

I've never dyed it.

Its a really good brown with natural blonde through it,

people pay to get there hair like mine, so i dont want to change it. 

I just HATE getting asked if i dye my hair, because i don't,

and people don't believe me.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

I highlighted my hair for several years in high school and college and once in college I dyed it all brown. I get my red hair from my grandmother and she was very disappointed so I made peace with my loud orange hair and have left it alone since then.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 7, 2010)

I used to but when I got preggers I stopped. And I think my hair is happy. All the bits that I dyed I had to cut because of the damage from bleaching first.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

I used to color my hair alll the time. Ive not put any color on my hair though in about 5 years.


----------



## MoonUsako (Jun 28, 2010)

My natural hair color is blonde do you remember sliding doors, gwyneth paltrow (Helen) in the first version with long hair. My natural color is like that. But now It annoying me so I decided to color my hair with hennÃ¨ (henna). In red. I love my hair color right now!!!!!! I I don't ruined my hair because It's very long! and I love it

As soon as I can I'll post some photos


----------

